# Milling Vise Stop



## T. J. (Nov 25, 2017)

This is my first project on the milling machine!


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice. I can't tell by the picture but add a compression spring around the screw if you don't have one all ready.  Drill a pocket on the untapped side to hold the spring.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 25, 2017)

Ohh, stolen. I like it!


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice work, TJ. It is not really a standard design, but nobody ever said that it needs to be. Not only that, I rather like it!


----------



## benmychree (Nov 25, 2017)

Aloris makes a stop to be used on their QC tool holder blocks that works well on mill vises as well, it just needs a 3/8 NC tapped hole on the side of the vise, and the parts for the stop are very easy to make.


----------



## T. J. (Nov 25, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Nice work, TJ. It is not really a standard design, but nobody ever said that it needs to be. Not only that, I rather like it!



Thanks Terry. I've seen them used by a couple of YouTube guys and this is my interpretation of their designs. 



Asm109 said:


> Very nice. I can't tell by the picture but add a compression spring around the screw if you don't have one all ready.  Drill a pocket on the untapped side to hold the spring.



I'll have to look at that. I might not have allowed enough space around the screw...


----------



## barnett (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice! My to-do list is getting longer .


----------



## brino (Nov 26, 2017)

T.J.,

Thanks for sharing this, I have been thinking about making one for my (new to me) vise.
Yours turned out great!

-brino


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've never seen that before.  But I believe I need to add one into my box now.  
I'll copy yours for sure!


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 26, 2017)

Or buy one.
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/56450521


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice work T J. I think you will find your stop very useful at times. I made one that's somewhat similar a while back and I use mine quite a bit.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2017)

I had only ever seen work stops of this type before:  




I have to admit that I like this clamp on style better for most work so will be making one soon.


----------



## Railin93 (Nov 26, 2017)

Asm109 said:


> Or buy one.
> https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/56450521


Takes the fun out of it


----------



## brav65 (Nov 26, 2017)

Asm109 said:


> Or buy one.
> https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/56450521



Why on God’s green earth would he buy one when he can buy a bunch of expensive tools and make one?


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 26, 2017)

I like the 5 axis stops., but these little ones are great too. Nice work. Looks good.
It's more enjoyable to use a tool that one makes.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 3, 2018)

I'd think the knurled knob would be better replaced with an Allen capscrew, it would not be hard to move the stop if it got accidently bumped, being just finger(s)  tightened.


----------



## T. J. (Jun 4, 2018)

benmychree said:


> I'd think the knurled knob would be better replaced with an Allen capscrew, it would not be hard to move the stop if it got accidently bumped, being just finger(s)  tightened.



That's true. I've thought about milling a screwdriver slot in the screw, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## higgite (Jun 5, 2018)

T. J. said:


> That's true. I've thought about milling a screwdriver slot in the screw, but haven't gotten around to it.


Here ya go. Now you have one. No more excuses. 

Tom


----------

